# SoCal Freshie



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey peeps. I am sure you get this a lot, but I am new to the sport. I have never been so hooked on a sport in my life! I hope to learn a lot on this forum!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

AWESOME. What part of socal. Im from San Diego.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

you've come to the right place...there's a lot to learn on this forum.


----------



## EdgarCervantes (Mar 1, 2010)

dude i am new too!!! and guess what i am from Socal what area u from?? im in Glendale, and i go snowboarding in bigbear


----------

